# losing bf in simple words?



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd like to try and keep this simple, no macros or ketos or dildos etc etc

If i want to lose a bit of bodyfat but keep muscle is it carbs i need to reduce aposed to proteins or fats?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

simple answer is you need to keep cals just bellow maintainance and loose the weight slowly if you want to keep muscle and lowering carbs is often the best way to do this.

would be alot easier if you used a dildo tho lol


----------



## Narked (Jun 14, 2009)

How would you dose that Dildo A.notherguy? Pct req?. But yea in theory they say carbs is the one to drop tbh.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Narked said:


> How would you dose that Dildo A.notherguy? Pct req?. But yea in theory they say carbs is the one to drop tbh.


whats pct???? plastic cock therapy?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I've tried the dildo diet before and it leaves me feeling hollow inside and wanting more............... so i think i'll just drop the pasta and bowls of shreddies!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

In simple words.

Eat the same foods that you do, just 500 calories less.

Keep the diet well balanced.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

In simple words, there is no right or wrong, you have to find what works for you, ignore the young up starts who have no body fat or life given the time they spend on here, bodyfat is the energy of last resort


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Eat less move more.Simples


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

I wrote this on my blog, hope it helps

http://howjozatrains.blogspot.com/2010/08/changing-you-body-is-just-science.html

Changing you body is just science...

One of the things that really frustrates me about people trying to lose weights is when they rush in, starve themselves and and up binging!

Its not the way forwards, basically changing your body, whether its increasing lean muscle of reducing bodyfat - is all science!

Bodyfat is stored energy, it contains a lot of water and around 3500 calories per lb. Your body uses a certain amount of energy to function each day, if you are quite active and work out a lot, or you have quite a lot of muscle - then your body will use more than some others per day.

the general rule is to reduce your calorie intake by 500 per day and you'll lose 1 lb per week! this is all well and good, however I try to mix it up a little!

Reduce calories by around 300 per day, train 5 times per week, a mixture of cardio and weights(/circuits if female and going for a lean look) and gear your diet towards food which stop your body from retaining as much "energy" (fat and glycogen) and water.

by doing this your gearing your body into a steady path of fat loss which will continue, instead of starving, not having the energy to train then binging when your so hungry you NEED food!

Another thing to think about is muscle mass, if your male and wanting to build muscle, you'll need 2g of protein per KG of body weight, so say your 90kg? make sure you get around 180g of protein per day to ensure your body can grow!

So a list of my top tips as mentioned above?

Reduce calorie intake by 300 per day

Workout 5 times per week, a mixture of cardio and weights/circuits

reduce bad white carbs, replace some with more proteiny/good fatty foods and more complex carbs (oats, wholemeal rice/pasta, sweet potato)

6g of omegas per day (2x 1000mg capsules with each main meal is fine

snack throughout the day on complex carbs or protein such as almonds and other nuts

2 litres of water per day

2g of protein per kg of bodyweight should you be aiming to build muscle/not wanting to lose it!

That's a brief overview of what I do to lose fat, if you make 1 or 2 of the changes above you should notice a positive difference!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Protein at 1.25g per lb of body weight.

Carbs at 50g per day maximum.

Fats at 50% of total daily calories.

Low intensity cardio for 45 mins at least 4 times per week.

I can't simplify it any more than that.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Or reduce cals by no more than 20%


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Eat less


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

THANKS GUYS, I THINK I'M GONNA START SOME FASTED CARDIO AGAIN AND JUST TAKE AWAY THE BOWL OF SHREDDED WHEAT I HAVE MID DAY, WANNA LOSE A FEW % AS THE DIANOBOL/PRIMO/TEST ARE CALLING ME FROM MY WARDROBE BOX OF GOODIES AND I'VE HEARD D-BOL WILL MAKE YOU EAT YOUR OWN HOUSE!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

kernowgee said:


> Or reduce cals by no more than 20%


Where does this recommendation come from?


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

cardio on an empty stomach combined with a clean diet (high protein moderate to low carbs) and a good weight training programme worked wonders for me. Prepare a meal plan for a few days and stick to it. Sounds anal but it really helps and means you are prepared and the temptation to eat **** is removed


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

bayman said:


> Where does this recommendation come from?


Will you fock off stalking me creep, your weird concepts are bollocks, your a drain pipe cleaner not a bodybuilder idiot

For those not as thick as bayman and paycheck the 20% recommendation comes from

Complete guide for the Dieter and Practitioner - Lyle McDonald

Most studies comparing ketogenic to non-ketogenic diets are done at very low calorie levels (VLCD, below 600 cal/day). These have limited applicability to an individual dieting at 10-20% below maintenance levels as advocated in this book for reasons discussed in detail below. Page 59


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

my 2p worth... (and thats all its worth)

-if you are natural, and you diet, you will lose muscle, as that's the way the body works; when you restrict calories, you can have as many grams of protein as you want, you will still get protein turnover, and if in a calorie deficit you are catabolic.

-The CKD was an attempt to overcome that with a weekly anabolic rebound (re-feeding over the weekend with a LOAD of carb cals) to keep the thyroid from downregulating, and also to fill the muscle cells with glycogen, and there is a specific workout schedule.... however, even the Guru of the CKD recommends thyroid supplementation and AAS to keep your muscle...

-You can bulk up to a point without AAS, but dieting and keeping muscle... impossible without AAS..


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, i better take more steriods then, thanks i'll go and inject now:laugh:


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

kernowgee said:


> Will you fock off stalking me creep, your weird concepts are bollocks, your a drain pipe cleaner not a bodybuilder idiot
> 
> For those not as thick as bayman and paycheck the 20% recommendation comes from
> 
> ...


How much longer is kernowgee going to get away with his abusive and insulting posts before he gets banned? Come on mods step in and sort this out please.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Drink diet coke and get liposuction!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I had lip suction from the wife and took coke last night, same thing?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

First let's look at the question, the OP wants a simple no macro, no number answer to dropping weight.....Eat less food, Do more exercise there you go no numbers macro's etc.....

On a thread like this you are going to get a million answers but the truth is you have to perform trial and error to find what works for you.

Obviously what does not help is the cut and paste gang  this leads on to my next issue......



kernowgee said:


> Will you fock off stalking me creep, your weird concepts are bollocks, your a drain pipe cleaner not a bodybuilder idiot
> 
> For those not as thick as bayman and paycheck the 20% recommendation comes from
> 
> ...


Mate less of the insults if you can't get your point across with out the insults then don't post.



Hampy71 said:


> How much longer is kernowgee going to get away with his abusive and insulting posts before he gets banned? Come on mods step in and sort this out please.


maybe if posts where reported then we could act


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I will cut my carb intake by 300-500 per day, my protein is always around 300 so that is fine. Thanks guys. thread closed.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

kernowgee said:


> Will you fock off stalking me creep, your weird concepts are bollocks, your a drain pipe cleaner not a bodybuilder idiot
> 
> For those not as thick as bayman and paycheck the 20% recommendation comes from
> 
> ...


I'll stop challenging you posts when you can get your point across without chucking your toys out of the pram, ok? All of your posts are "hit and run", where you post stuff as "fact" without being willing to back that up or reference it in anyway. Put up or shut up.

You don't like "my concepts" as you put them, as they challenge the accepted bodybuilding dogma that gets passed around by the likes of yourself. "My concepts" if you did some research are actually supported by the likes of Lyle McDonald who you quoted above. "My concepts" seem to have done me alright getting to above 210lb @ 15% BF drug free, let's see where AAS take me eh?

You'd also shoukd know (again if you did your research) that Lyle Mcdonald has written one of THE books on VLCD (Very low calorie diets) called "The Rapid Fatloss Handbook" he also advocated most people start at around 10-12 calories per lb of bodyweight as a good target for dieting - bigger than a 20% drop in cals from maintenance for most...

I know this is kinda a lost cause with people like yourself, but letting fools like you get away with this crap really irks me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm getting pretty sick of incidents like this. I am not going to get into an argument, I have no interest in debating who is right or wrong.

Anything I write is my opinion, its my attempt to answer a question that has been asked. I do not expect to answer a question based on my knowledge to be branded 'thick' by anyone else. I wouldn't expect to be called 'thick' for answering a question in real life, so why should I have to put up with this on the internet.

I clicked 'like' on Bayman's post because I was also curious as to where Kernowgee had learnt this information and I didn't want to post a response asking "Why do you recommend this? Where is this information from?". I can see Kernowgee took it as me also baiting him for his response. So far I have never and never will tell someone there ideas are 'thick' because it's not my place to challenge someone elses answers.

I think its high time some people, and not just the one in this thread started to respect other peoples responses.

If it helps, when you post, imagine your all sat in a board room, and someone has just asked a question, and wants to know each of your responses. Would anyone stand up in after someones reponse and call them 'thick' for thier interpretation of the answer? No, so lets all start respecting others.

Again, not baiting anyone or wanting enter an argument, just getting tired of this.

P.S Kernowgee I just noticed that you gave me negative reps or whatever you call the negative ones. I am really sorry if my response offended you in anyway, I honestly don't know how it did, but if it did, sorry. Can I just suggest you calm down abit and just take a second to think before you post something. I mean this in the nicest way possible, but I can't imagine your going to last much longer on here, based on this thread and some of your other posts.

Have you thought about what new members are going to think about this site when they join, come to ask a question and then it turns into a massive argument?

No offence meant mate.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

OK OK OK OK....................I'LL STAY AT THE SAME BODYFAT, SORRY!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HARD WORK is the answer mate.

Cut down on fats and up the cardio, simple as....


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh dear the handbags are out in force, lets keep to facts and "natural" as this thread is not on the roids forum, you will loose some muscle with a cut but it is not a significant amount compared with the look of the cut, back to what the OP asked

"Naturally" you need a good combination of lean diet and Cardio to burn fat as said above - hard work and time. People will give you amazing stories of what they did, but find what works for you, mind over matter. You will loose a little muscle but be a million times healthier and look far better, so do not let it bother you.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

bayman said:


> I'll stop challenging you posts when you can get your point across without chucking your toys out of the pram, ok? All of your posts are "hit and run", where you post stuff as "fact" without being willing to back that up or reference it in anyway. Put up or shut up.
> 
> You don't like "my concepts" as you put them, as they challenge the accepted bodybuilding dogma that gets passed around by the likes of yourself. "My concepts" if you did some research are actually supported by the likes of Lyle McDonald who you quoted above. "My concepts" seem to have done me alright getting to above 210lb @ 15% BF drug free, let's see where AAS take me eh?
> 
> ...


Another great post by Bayman

Guy knows his stuff, listen to him.


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

deep85 said:


> cardio on an empty stomach combined with a clean diet (high protein moderate to low carbs) and a good weight training programme worked wonders for me. Prepare a meal plan for a few days and stick to it. Sounds anal but it really helps and means you are prepared and the temptation to eat **** is removed


Be interesing to see what sort of plan you came up with mate im trying to do the same at the moment to lean up a bit before i start bulking.


----------

